# [Video] What is MGLS?



## edd5190 (Aug 4, 2009)

I put on a little play with my cubes to explain what MGLS is. If I'm right, this is the first 'cube puppet show.'


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 4, 2009)

I thought that ELS and CLS stood for the Edge step of the Last Slot and Corner step of the Last Slot :/


----------



## brunson (Aug 4, 2009)

Same diff, no?


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I thought that ELS and CLS stood for the Edge step of the Last Slot and Corner step of the Last Slot :/



I think that is what I said though. Was I unclear? Sorry.


----------



## jacob15728 (Aug 4, 2009)

Your portrayals of Lucas and Macky made me lol


----------

